
Sky Book - idealadarsh
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kalisoft.skybook
======
idealadarsh
Sky Book safely keeps your notes, reminders, important & essential information
in the cloud. So, you never lose your important notes and you can access them
anywhere and on any other android device.

~~~
eboyjr
It looks very well designed. How does this compare with Google Keep?

